# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Alexander Reben

## Airicist

Personal website - areben.com

youtube.com/shoeblade

facebook.com/alexander.reben

twitter.com/artBoffin

linkedin.com/in/alexander-reben-4372323

Projects:

Robot breaking Asimov’s First Law

BlabDroid

----------


## Airicist

BlabDroids - Alexander Reben 

Published on Aug 15, 2013




> Robots that get an emotional response from humans, including adorable robots that ask people personal questions and get more revealing, introspective responses than a human interviewer would elicit.

----------


## Airicist

robot arm with wire head scratcher, test 1

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> Robot that induces pleasurable feelings of being tickled, goose bumps and shivering.

----------

